# Chesapeake Bay Bridge & Tunnel Highway



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2020)

www.cbbt.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_Bridge-Tunnel







Time lapse.






Full ride.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Wow, what a feat of engineering marvel!


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2020)

I have driven across this bridge/tunnel in good and bad weather. It’s a great and beautiful ride. 
The other bay bridge, which is north of this one is not so good. It can be a challenge on windy days and you have to hold onto the wheel. I saw campers going very slow over that bridge on very windy days. This bridge also rattles and shakes. Not for people who don’t like bridges.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, what a feat of engineering marvel!



www.pilotonline.com/news/transportation/article_1ed50968-e8cd-11e7-9663-0f540dac1d6c.html


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting that great video! I’ve been over it a few times fortunately in good weather, love it. Y’all probably realize those tunnels are there because of the shipping in the bay needing to go through. Another amazing sight is to see a Navy convoy come down the bay to the ocean.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.pilotonline.com/news/transportation/article_1ed50968-e8cd-11e7-9663-0f540dac1d6c.html


Wow, Fast, I'm going delve into this super-fabulous read and watch later tonight!

Thank you greatly for posting!


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2020)

In 1970, the Yancey, the U.S. Navy ship the Spousal Equivalent was serving on, slipped anchor during high winds and took out a chunk of a section of the bridge.  The bridge was closed for a month or so.

There's a hunk of concrete sitting on the shelf in our house that he picked up off the deck.  

Luckily no one was injured, but the ship's captain retired from the Navy posthaste.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 5, 2020)

The Navy has a ship named the Spousal Equivalent, not what you wrote, but I couldn't resist.
(Say it ain't true Joe-say it ain't true.)


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

jerry old said:


> The Navy has a ship named the Spousal Equivalent, not what you wrote, but I couldn't resist.
> (Say it ain't true Joe-say it ain't true.)



Well, not unless the Spousal Equivalent's name is "Yancey", which it's not...….


----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)

My wife would need oxygen if we took this route. Doesn’t like bridges of any kind. I would love to try it.


----------



## Leann (Sep 6, 2020)

Crossed it several times. Amazing!


----------



## peppermint (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> www.cbbt.com
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_Bridge-Tunnel
> 
> ...


I know it well....It scares me everytime we go over it...or under it...


----------



## twinkles (Sep 6, 2020)

my son and his wife and 2 grandchildren cross that bridge every day to go to work--they said it takes forever to get across it--i have crossed it a few times it is kind of shakey


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

I have been across this may times as a child going to see my grandparents.  I think it is where I got my fear of bridges and tunnels that I still have today.  My son laughs everytime he takes me somewhere and we have to go across a bride. Close my eyes tight, hold on to the door handle with both feet planted on the front side of the floor board. If I ever have to do that one again I shall need to be medicated.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 5, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Chesapeake Bay Bridge & Tunnel Highway


Thanks for the post, reminds me that I need to get there!


----------



## oldpop (Jun 5, 2022)

I have fished around the islands and rode my motorcycle over it several times. It is an amazing sight over the water from a distance.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 5, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My wife would need oxygen if we took this route. Doesn’t like bridges of any kind. I would love to try it.


I would need to be put to sleep (anesthesia).  I dislike bridges.


----------



## Been There (Jun 7, 2022)

Love it. A great ride on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Been There (Jun 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I would need to be put to sleep (anesthesia).  I dislike bridges.


Nah, you would be OK. Once you started over it and admired the beauty it has to offer, it would take your mind off of the fact that it's a bridge and a tunnel. If you ever try it and it's going to be your first time, make sure it's a really nice day outside. You will enjoy it more.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 7, 2022)

I have also driven across this bridge & tunnel.  It is pretty spectacular!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 7, 2022)

Been There said:


> Nah, you would be OK. Once you started over it and admired the beauty it has to offer, it would take your mind off of the fact that it's a bridge and a tunnel. If you ever try it and it's going to be your first time, make sure it's a really nice day outside. You will enjoy it more.


----------

